# Surgery



## Maximus38 (May 9, 2018)

Has anyone used real hgh to help with surgery? I'll be 50 in 2 days & I tore my tricep tendon out of the gym an accident but need surgery can anyone help me with hgh, bpc 157, or tb500. Any advice would be appreciated


Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------

